

DEF CON: The Documentary is on YouTube - WestCoastJustin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUhyeY0Fsvw&feature=youtu.be

======
sp332
Official 720p torrent:
[https://www.defcon.org/html/torrent/DEF%20CON%2020%20documen...](https://www.defcon.org/html/torrent/DEF%20CON%2020%20documentary%20720p.torrent)

